# Post stuff here you want to post on FB but are afraid to..



## Road Guy (Sep 3, 2014)

No one wants to buy your stupid 31 products!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 3, 2014)

^ lol. So true.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 3, 2014)

my cousin is always posting vague status updates like FML, or It hurts so much, blah, blah, blah just to bait people into commenting. I just want to say; knock it off attention whore!


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 3, 2014)

^ Yeah, FB is no place to share negative feelings! It's a place to put up a front like your life is perfectly fulfilling.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 3, 2014)

No one gives a shit which character from GOT you are most like.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm really tired of auto-playing movies in my facebook feed...especially effin' ice bucket challenges.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 3, 2014)

Stop sending me game requests!


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 3, 2014)

Mom... stop sharing things you don't understand...


----------



## cement (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm sure your food was delicious. I don't care, I don't want to look at it.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 3, 2014)

If I block you, will you know? And will you hate me for it? Because I seriously can't stand to see another of your 14-posts a day about aboslutely everything in your fake on-line life.


----------



## csb (Sep 3, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm really tired of auto-playing movies in my facebook feed...especially effin' ice bucket challenges.


You can turn that off, but you need to do it for both the browser version and the app version.

And...

Stop inviting me to your crappy MLM scheme parties!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 3, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Stop sending me game requests!


x2. Ladyfox just commented, "If I get one more #$%^&amp;* invite to CandyCrush, I'm deleting my account." LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 3, 2014)

Fuck You War Eagle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh look those assholes are skiing again


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 3, 2014)

No one wants to see how much snow you recently got


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 3, 2014)

In one group I am in...

You all are crazy hypochondriacs. Stop sending spit samples to a lab who will send you results that mean nothing. No I can't tell you what my results were because my doctor diagnosed me not a quack.


----------



## cement (Sep 4, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> No one wants to see how much snow you recently got


whoa, that's just not possible


----------



## akwooly (Sep 4, 2014)

Dleg said:


> If I block you, will you know?  And will you hate me for it?  Because I seriously can't stand to see another of your 14-posts a day about aboslutely everything in your fake on-line life.


I am way cooler online!


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 4, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> In one group I am in...
> 
> You all are crazy hypochondriacs. Stop sending spit samples to a lab who will send you results that mean nothing. No I can't tell you what my results were because my doctor diagnosed me not a quack.


I completely read that as shit samples and was wondering who in the world is going to be sending those into labs and reporting it on facebook.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Sep 4, 2014)

Stop [email protected]#king poking me...


----------



## csb (Sep 4, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Oh look those assholes are skiing again




Yes!

(Don't ban me.)


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 4, 2014)

akwooly said:


> my cousin is always posting vague status updates like FML, or It hurts so much, blah, blah, blah just to bait people into commenting. I just want to say; knock it off attention whore!


my SIL does that. a super vague sentence then the onslaught OMG what's wrong?

she even went so far as saying something along the lines of taking applications for new best friend. shortly after her and her BBF had a blow out and aren't even FB friends anymore. and I'm talking about attached at the hip BFFs


----------



## Supe (Sep 4, 2014)

Duck lips. Selfies. Peace signs. Stop it.


----------



## Supe (Sep 4, 2014)

P.S. - We all love our kids, but I don't need to know what your six month old is doing every second of every day.

And by the way, STOP PUTTING GIANT F*CKING BOWS ON YOUR BALD BABY. That shit is NOT cute, it is NOT attractive. It looks like you f*cked a sunflower and your kid was a conjoined twin.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 4, 2014)

Date Night!!!


----------



## ventilator (Sep 4, 2014)

Stop writing paragraphs to/about you significant other/kid/sister whatever using every adjective you can think of to say something simple like happy birthday.


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 4, 2014)

csb said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really tired of auto-playing movies in my facebook feed...especially effin' ice bucket challenges.
> ...


How?


----------



## csb (Sep 4, 2014)

Which one? It's under settings for each, but I can narrow it down further.

And I don't need anymore "CLICK LIKE" crappity-crap.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 4, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > my cousin is always posting vague status updates like FML, or It hurts so much, blah, blah, blah just to bait people into commenting. I just want to say; knock it off attention whore!
> ...


My SIL is the same way. She will un-friend you if you don't comment how cool/nice/pretty/amazing she is. For the longest time she thought my truthful/mean/unflattering posts were sarcastic...


----------



## Supe (Sep 4, 2014)

csb said:


> Which one? It's under settings for each, but I can narrow it down further.
> 
> And I don't need anymore "CLICK LIKE" crappity-crap.




I just really want a thumbs down button on FB.


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 4, 2014)

You're boasting that you're watching your favorite movie, Caligula, for the third time?

It's Christmas Eve.

&lt;unfriend&gt;

(I'm afraid G- might assign me a few days in the fire and brimstone just for knowing this person.)

(Oh, btw, it was a chick)


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 4, 2014)

It is obvious you are bored being home all day with the baby as a SAHM.


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 4, 2014)

That is the worst tattoo I have ever seen. You are an idiot.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 4, 2014)

If the pie crust was store bought the pie is not made from scratch.


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 4, 2014)

Knowwhut? I probably WOULD believe what happens next. So I am not clicking your stuipid link.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 4, 2014)

#hastags #are #retarded


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 4, 2014)

So you got "Bella" in the "What Twilight Character Are You?" quiz?

Well, I got "Mean Old Bastard with Shattered Dreams and a Bad Attitude" in the "What Type of Middle-Aged SOB Are You?" quiz.

&lt;unfriend&gt;


----------



## csb (Sep 4, 2014)

^ a friend posted "I got Yellow in the What Color is Your Light Saber quiz" and my only thought was:

You've got to be shitting me.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 4, 2014)

csb said:


> ^ a friend posted "I got Yellow in the What Color is Your Light Saber quiz" and my only thought was:
> 
> You've got to be shitting me.




No need to be shy, it was KF, wasn't it?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 4, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > ^ a friend posted "I got Yellow in the What Color is Your Light Saber quiz" and my only thought was:
> ...


No, KF's was purple.


----------



## csb (Sep 4, 2014)

And his aura was blue.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 4, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> It is obvious you are bored being home all day with the baby as a SAHM.


THIS! I need to start hiding some of their posts. Good lord.



csb said:


> ^ a friend posted "I got Yellow in the What Color is Your Light Saber quiz" and my only thought was:
> 
> You've got to be shitting me.


Even this would be a stretch for me. Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 5, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> #hastags #are #retarded


Not.. they are a clear indication of intelligent people being drunk...

(Sorry, I had to defend a marathon hash tag about autobots and star wars and Winnie the pooh... Or something or other)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## engineergurl (Sep 6, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


>




this made me think of corsets.... with whale bones.... and ass hole men who tried to rule womens lives. I don't think I should be allowed in this thread anymore....

#americanhoney #lotr+100 #thatsnothowanyofthisworks #starwarsisbetterthanlotrbecauseIcanacutallyunderstandit #thereisnoONEring #autobotsarefunny #kfneedstosavemyhashtags


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2014)

You had a crappy wedding photographer, and your forced "cutesy" poses look stupid.


----------



## csb (Sep 8, 2014)

Your radical political posts make me think less of you.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2014)

FB the paperless chain letter enabler of the century!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> FB the paperless chain letter enabler of the century!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Oh God, yes.

"POST THIS THREE TIMES AND YOUR WISH WILL COME TRUE!!!! XOXOUNICORNSGLITTER"


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2014)

I wonder if all the Realtors in Hell charge the Devil 6% for doing nothing?

^-- I posted that one but deleted it cause I have too many family members that cant work real jobs and are realtors....


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2014)

That's all the more reason to have left it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> ^-- I posted that one but deleted it cause I have too many family members that cant work real jobs and are realtors....


LOL!!! :lmao:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 8, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> ^-- I posted that one but deleted it cause I have too many family members that cant work real jobs and are realtors....




That's not true...some people that can't work real jobs are insurance adjusters.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 8, 2014)

Or they just picket in front of McDonalds about their minimum wage...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

you know its ironic and sad I watched two HS friend on FB talking about working as insurance Adjusters, I guess both are working out of town for 6 months but then said they would take the next 6 months off? WTF are we doing wrong?


----------



## ventilator (Sep 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> you know its ironic and sad I watched two HS friend on FB talking about working as insurance Adjusters, I guess both are working out of town for 6 months but then said they would take the next 6 months off? WTF are we doing wrong?


I ask myself that question all the time.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2014)

I have a friend who I doubt will ever get married. Bastard posts pictures like this all the time (not his photo, just one from a google search):






Sometimes I wonder what it would be like if I didn't have kids....or got married...


----------



## csb (Sep 11, 2014)

You'd have more time to do your nails?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

you should post pics of a lonely 80 year old, dying in the nursing home with no friends and family, then being put in a cardboard box and cremated all alone...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2014)

Having a wife and kids doesn't guarantee you won't be a lonely 80 year old dying in a nursing home either.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

Statistics are more in your favor, unless you raise assholes as children....


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 11, 2014)

not having kids doesn't mean you can jet set around on vacation all the time either...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2014)

He's not on perma-vacation. He just has a beer every night sitting by the community pool in his sub-development. I'd like to have that kind of time off.


----------



## csb (Sep 11, 2014)

You'd freeze your balls off tonight!


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 11, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> He's not on perma-vacation. He just has a beer every night sitting by the community pool in his sub-development. I'd like to have that kind of time off.




all I'm saying is time is like money for most people, the more you find the more you seem to spend


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 11, 2014)

i really don't care that you are spending your lunch hr taking a hot pilates class or you are can't wait for someone to get home for dinner. The play by play of your day is of no interest to me.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

I get about an hour a week to myself, that's if I wake up at midnight and watch something on the DVR...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2014)

I sent you a question via PM. I know you saw it 10 seconds after I sent it. I even saw you started typing a response. You have updated your status since then. Yet here I am 2 hours later still waiting for an answer. And I know in the end it's going to be my fault...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't have FM messenger installed...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't have messenger on my phone either.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I don't have FM messenger installed...





Dexman PE said:


> I don't have messenger on my phone either.


I refuse to install that BS. If you need to check any PMs, just close the app and go to the mobile website.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2014)

The mobile site on Chrome is actually really nice. I almost prefer it over the FB app.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't care what your favorite celebrity's opinion is on science or politics. You shouldn't care what their opinion is either. Celebrities should not be your only source of news and information. In fact, you should tell your favorite celebrity to shut the f*ck up and leave the science and medicine to people who actually know what the f*ck they are talking about.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

Dear God its Fall Break time  Why you need a week off from school after only going for 5 weeks is beyond me!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 11, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I don't care what your favorite celebrity's opinion is on science or politics. You shouldn't care what their opinion is either. Celebrities should not be your only source of news and information. In fact, you should tell your favorite celebrity to shut the f*ck up and leave the science and medicine to people who actually know what the f*ck they are talking about.


What if my favorite celebrity is Neil deGrasse Tyson?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## csb (Sep 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Dear God its Fall Break time  Why you need a week off from school after only going for 5 weeks is beyond me!




In Northern Maine it was for potato harvest.

http://online.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052748704483004575524550523305796

That's right, THREE weeks.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

get off my MF'n lawn!

&lt;&lt;to the 3 weeks of video games, not the few kids actually working&gt;&gt;


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

I wanted to post this but I was afraid all my Eb.com friends would unfollow me.. Well all except one....


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I wanted to post this but I was afraid all my Eb.com friends would unfollow me.. Well all except one....


You should unfriend him anyway.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2014)

Meh, he doesn't post anything worthwhile anyways.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I wanted to post this but I was afraid all my Eb.com friends would unfollow me.. Well all except one....


No. We're good boss.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 11, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Meh, he doesn't post anything worthwhile anyways.


I'm just there for the ability to stalk


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 12, 2014)

Please stop posting photos of your naked prego belly, we all understand you are having a baby and don't really need to see them.


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 15, 2014)

I had a friend that made plans with me on Sat send me a text half hour before we were to leave to meet at her house that she would just "meet us later" because she had slept over at some dude's house. In the guest bedroom? Rrrright. Anyways, then she blew me off all day but made sure to post pictures about her watching football games and meeting up for dinner with another friend later.

If you blow someone off, make sure not to rub it in their face all day long and have no shame.


----------



## csb (Sep 15, 2014)

We get it- you finished a half marathon. Geez.

Oh wait...that was me!


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 15, 2014)

csb said:


> We get it- you finished a half marathon. Geez.
> 
> Oh wait...that was me!


you beat me to it


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Sep 15, 2014)

It's a cloud. It's not Jesus praying. It's photoshopped. If it's not, it's just an effin' cloud........


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 15, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> I had a friend that made plans with me on Sat send me a text half hour before we were to leave to meet at her house that she would just "meet us later" because she had slept over at some dude's house. In the guest bedroom? Rrrright. Anyways, then she blew me off all day but made sure to post pictures about her watching football games and meeting up for dinner with another friend later.
> 
> If you blow someone off, make sure not to rub it in their face all day long and have no shame.


Sounds like you need to click on that unfriend button.


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the full depth of your intellectual stupidity with me, my friends, all their friends, and everyone they know. I'm not going to bother to explain to you how far off getting the joke you are because if I have to explain it, it's not funny, but you should know that pretty much everybody else got it except you.


----------



## Supe (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't give a f*ck that you have "only 17 months" until you get married. That is not some disconcerting amount of time. We have planned several hundred-ton nuclear lifts and placements in less time than that, and people actually gave a shit about the end result.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 15, 2014)

^Lol, JR could get married twice in that amount of time!


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 15, 2014)

dang!!!


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 16, 2014)

^ ^ ^ Oh snap!


----------



## cement (Sep 17, 2014)

so tempted to post:

"Yo, I wanna see what you eat as much as I wanna see what you crap"

but I fear the humor would be lost


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2014)

Jelly?






 . - this was kind of making fun at a friend of mine who always post lavish foods she makes( one of those perfect moms)


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Jelly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know I didn't comment on it "over there" but when I saw it I was like, "damn. That's what we just had. Maybe it's time to change up the menu..."


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh my God the tater tots were so delicious we had this special bacon ranch sauce to dip them in on believably good


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## engineergurl (Sep 17, 2014)

Tater tots, mac and cheese with chicken nuggets is what we are having tonight thanks to seeing the photo....


----------



## TMcKeonPE (Sep 17, 2014)

FUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 17, 2014)

Why won't this Tom McKeon guy friend me? I'm badly in need of stormwater modeling advice!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't think he is familiar with your particular plumbing layout...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2014)

_this pic reminds me of that time we went skinny dipping_

unrelated to ftard, just something I wanted to post on a married school teacher ladies pic at the beach...


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2014)

Jesus doesn't care about shared facebook posts, just like He never cared about chain e-mails.

Also, Bill Gates is NEVER going to give you $1000, Apple doesn't just happen to have extra iPads to give away, and Southwest tickets are not going to be given to 6 people who "like" this. "It's can't hurt" is the equivalent of "I'm too dumb to know for sure if this is fake, so I'm posting anyway."

And, no one cares that you hiked a mountain.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 18, 2014)

You know someone who hiked a mountain? That's badass.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2014)

Post with inspirational messages such as "I'm not the best mom but I am being the best mom that i can" translation: you're a sucky mom....


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 18, 2014)

csb said:


> And, no one cares that you hiked a mountain.




Hey now, them's fightin' words!


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 18, 2014)

The only complaints that should be posted on facebook-

1- bad experiences with companies which you want to spread the word about

2- stories that aren't really a complaint but more amusing and posted to make your friends smile rather than to gain their sympathy

3- gigantic rants that are emotionally driven in which you actually include details and cite specifics are acceptable on an occasional basis these should be reserved for car issues (aka, it broke down or someone hit me); house issues such as exploding sinks or falling in roofs; and issues with people you don't like, have never been friends with on facebook and have the sole purpose to drive you nuts (next door neighbors, coworkers, the crazy lady that works at the grocery store)

4- any other post will be subjected to a review depending on your personal posting habits.

Oh- and just because you wrap a silk sheet around yourself does not mean that the photo isn't still a naked prego bell photo, now it just looks like a piss poor attempt at looking sexy to the world while 9 mos pregnant.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 18, 2014)

csb said:


> And, no one cares that you hiked a mountain.


Or that you rode your bike again.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2014)

you all probably don't see a lot of these but a lot of folks back home I get about 10 a day "No body asked me if I wanted the Braves to move here? I don't want to pay for their stadium" cry cry cry .. probably true but this is just a hard lesson that the people that control local politics (that most no one pays attention to) can F with your life more than W / Barry..


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2014)

Really, if everyone stopped posting everything that someone has complained about, no one would post anything on Facebook.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 18, 2014)

csb said:


> Really, if everyone stopped posting everything that someone has complained about, no one would post anything on Facebook.




but it's not a complaint if all it says is

"some people are such jerks, I don't know why I try anymore, boo hoo hoo"

unless of course it's an inside joke which then the vagueness is funny, inside jokes are always exceptions


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 18, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Really, if everyone stopped posting everything that someone has complained about, no one would post anything on Facebook.
> ...


perhaps it was an inside joke that you were on the outside of.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 18, 2014)

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...




naw, that's impossible because I'm everything and the package it came in


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Really, if everyone stopped posting everything that someone has complained about, no one would post anything on Facebook.
> ...




I meant more along the lines of this entire thread.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2014)

the intent of this thread was to vent here at something you cant put on FB -- not to bitch about what you see on FB

for example:

Nice to see all the teachers getting another free week off or as they like to call it "Fall Break".. FU!


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 18, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> the intent of this thread was to vent here at something you cant put on FB -- not to bitch about what you see on FB
> 
> for example:
> 
> Nice to see all the teachers getting another free week off or as they like to call it "Fall Break".. FU!






I really do want to put that as my status though... including the prego belly part


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2014)

Isn't it a bit ironic that you post all these "big is beautiful" posts, but then had gastric bypass performed?


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2014)

Your wife isn't going to put out just because you flatter her about making dinner.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 18, 2014)

It might get you a blanket for the couch though


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 18, 2014)

csb said:


> Your wife isn't going to put out just because you flatter her about making dinner.


Nah. Just hoping to get dinner made twice in a row. That's a rarity these days.


Dexman PE said:


> It might get you a blanket for the couch though


No. I still have to supply that myself.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2014)

Sure it will- you Chic's are suckers for that stuff!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 18, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Sure it will- you Chic's are suckers for that stuff!!!!


No she was right. On the couch I sleep again. 

And on a separate note, no one cares about your bicycle taxi


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh snap!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2014)

Is that because you have babies sleeping in your bed?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 19, 2014)

Mostly because I get the shit kicked out of me for snoring and usually end up on the couch because of it. But since #3 was born still hasn't slept through the night yet, and wakes up at 0400 to feed. From then on the baby is in our bed.


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2014)

Your entire volleyball team is smokin' hot, except for the one gigantic chick.


----------



## csb (Sep 19, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Mostly because I get the shit kicked out of me for snoring and usually end up on the couch because of it. But since #3 was born still hasn't slept through the night yet, and wakes up at 0400 to feed. From then on the baby is in our bed.


Have you considering trying a mouth guard? My husband both snores and grinds his teeth. I got him one of those guards from the drugstore that's just a boil and mold and it also makes him not snore.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2014)

^those are hit or miss. Mr snick has tried the boil kind, the non boil kind, neither really works


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 19, 2014)

Your baby is bald, stop trying to put the nonexistent hair into a ponytail.


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Your baby is bald, stop trying to put the nonexistent hair into a ponytail.




Why not just put a GIANT F*CKING FLOWER HEADBAND ON IT INSTEAD?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2014)

^^^ LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2014)

it would be funny to see someone post

_damn, now that's an ugly baby......_


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 19, 2014)

Most hospitals I've been to have a code word for ugly babies. That way they can say it's ugly without the parents getting offended. It's really funny when you overhear them saying it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Most hospitals I've been to have a code word for ugly babies. That way they can say it's ugly without the parents getting offended. It's really funny when you overhear them saying it.


darling?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 19, 2014)

It varies by hospital. The last one I remember was "Lee" (obviously short for ugly) because they could deflect it off to some medical term with a similar sound if caught.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2014)

We had a system like that at the home depot I worked at, but it was usually when a "woman" was on a certain isle needing help (or meaning - hey go look at this lady) We used to use "John Melons your needed in Hardware/plumbing/etc" get it melons...mgmg didn't seem to care as long as no one figured it out...


----------



## ventilator (Sep 19, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> We had a system like that at the home depot I worked at, but it was usually when a "woman" was on a certain isle needing help (or meaning - hey go look at this lady) We used to use "John Melons your needed in Hardware/plumbing/etc" get it melons...mgmg didn't seem to care as long as no one figured it out...


So then all of sudden 15 male employees show up on the isle, take a look and then walk away opcorn:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 19, 2014)

ventilator said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > We had a system like that at the home depot I worked at, but it was usually when a "woman" was on a certain isle needing help (or meaning - hey go look at this lady) We used to use "John Melons your needed in Hardware/plumbing/etc" get it melons...mgmg didn't seem to care as long as no one figured it out...
> ...


My wife used to work at Home Depot and they had a similar system. The guys were actually smart enough to space themselves out enough so they they all didn't show up at the same time.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2014)

there was also an "official" one for suspected theft but I cant remember it...

we also had ones that we would get in trouble for ' say if a known repeat asshole customer was wanting lumber cut or something we would have one that just a few of us knew, which meant, avoid the saw area at all cost..

northing worse than some asshole with 40 sheets of plywood wanting them cut to order at 5/8" increments


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 19, 2014)

Damnit, I was just trying to build a shed!


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 20, 2014)

Nobody cares about your stupid Ritz crackers. Even if they are bacon flavored.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 6, 2015)

Lets create a formula for the level of Crazy for a woman who posts X number selfies a day?

1X (week) = 4/10 Crazy

2X (week) = 6/10 Crazy

1X (day) = Full On Crazy

?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 6, 2015)

That formula needs a variable which accounts for level of hotness.


----------



## csb (Mar 6, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Lets create a formula for the level of Crazy for a woman who posts X number selfies a day?
> 
> 1X (week) = 4/10 Crazy
> 
> ...






I think this needs some qualifiers. For instance, if they are all in her car, that counts for more points. Also, if all I can see if hair and face REALLY close up, more points. It counts for less if it's taken from face height or below.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 6, 2015)

How does making a duck face factor in?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 6, 2015)

Not well, matt


----------



## cement (Mar 6, 2015)

csb said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Lets create a formula for the level of Crazy for a woman who posts X number selfies a day?
> ...


what if she is on a bicycle?


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 7, 2015)

cement said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...




Then we just call her CSB.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Mar 7, 2015)

Friggin stop posting selfies that look nothing like you!!!! Seriously know a woman who posts model looking pics of herself, but she isn't close to being a model. That crap is photoshopped!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Mar 7, 2015)

I also don't care what you are doing every hour of every day! If you want people to pay attention to your posts, less is best. I tend to hone in on those friends and family who only post every once in a while....because I know those posts are important/mean something.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 9, 2015)

csb said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Lets create a formula for the level of Crazy for a woman who posts X number selfies a day?
> ...




Yeah, background can be significant for selfies


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Mar 10, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


20/10 for photoshopping-mental institution lockup required to contain the crazy

Idiot award if the toilet is in the background.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 10, 2015)

&lt;must go delete all drunken selfies from vacation&gt;

my restricted facebook post of the week (it would have been mean)

"you ever heard of a tooth brush?"

I know I'm overly ocd about my oral health and taking care of my teeth, but still, if there is brown/green gunk on your teeth, you probably don't want to share the photo of yourself.


----------



## Supe (Mar 10, 2015)

I understand that a f*cking destination wedding is your idea of "seeing the world", but when FIVE of you idiots want to consecutively post the front cover of your passport, I am more inclined to rebook your flights on Air Malaysia and see to it that it's never stamped a second time.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2015)

I hate when friends of mine get divorced. I really hate it when they have to go public with their new boyfriend or girlfriend, I really really hate it when one of their new boyfriends has a neck tattoo....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Mar 15, 2015)

I hate it when my SIL posts stuff like "I hate my life"....."why me"....."so sad, things are not going like I had thought". She does this so much. Yet I know that her life with my brother is very good and all peachy. And that she's just doing this for attention. She is quite spoiled, and my brother keeps her that way.

As someone who's really been through some shit in my life, this is so aggravating and pisses me off.

I wish I could post back " stop that fucking drama" without causing more tension in my family.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 16, 2015)

Ok, you're a Republican/Democrat. I got that with your first half dozen posts. No need to repeat yourself a hundred times.....per day.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Mar 16, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Ok, you're a Republican/Democrat. I got that with your first half dozen posts. No need to repeat yourself a hundred times.....per day.


That has me thinking that as an independent, I should let everyone know, all the time.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 17, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Ok, you're a Republican/Democrat. I got that with your first half dozen posts. No need to repeat yourself a hundred times.....per day.




I will now flood Dexman with Sarah Palin posts just for fun.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2015)

Sarah Palin's daughter is marrying a Medal of Honor Recipient.. obama's daughters will probably marry this boy:






^- too lazy to make a meme....


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 17, 2015)

My old neighbor is one of those guys that loves to flaunt how gay he is on FB and then gets enraged when anyone makes a comment on how gay he is because the whole world is homophobic. I'm torn between unfriending him because it's so annoying but his rants can be entertaining at the same time.

Examples:

He does a live running commentary complete with predicted outcomes for Miss America/Miss Universe

He does a live running commentary for the red carpet for the Oscars, Emmy's, Golden Globes, etc.


----------



## Supe (Mar 17, 2015)

Were those examples of something that was supposed to be entertaining?


----------



## csb (Mar 17, 2015)

jeb6294 said:


> My old neighbor is one of those guys that loves to flaunt how gay he is on FB and then gets enraged when anyone makes a comment on how gay he is because the whole world is homophobic. I'm torn between unfriending him because it's so annoying but his rants can be entertaining at the same time.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> ...




1. I don't live near you.

2. I'm not a man.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 18, 2015)

Supe said:


> Were those examples of something that was supposed to be entertaining?





Those were examples of the types of stuff he posts about and I'm not talking about a post or two about who's wearing what, it'll be 40 or 50 posts non-stop. I have to scroll down 3 or 4 pages before I get to a post that's not him.

Today he posted something ranting about some congressman who had to resign because people thought he was gay and had a "male companion". This congressman put in for reimbursement of 200,000 miles of travel in his personal car that only had 80,000 miles on it and was taking his "male companion" on trips on the Gov't dime, but yeah, let's say he had to resign because he was gay


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 18, 2015)

I had a couple FB friends that just went over the top with too many posts. You can actually "unfollow" them which basically blocks their posts from your feed, but they can still see and comment on yours.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 18, 2015)

My Facebook feed is pretty much entirely filled with jeep pictures and cats. I'm not really sure how this happened.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 19, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I had a couple FB friends that just went over the top with too many posts. You can actually "unfollow" them which basically blocks their posts from your feed, but they can still see and comment on yours.




Just don't be honest and tell them you don't follow them because then they will probably delete you and never acknowledge you again.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 19, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > I had a couple FB friends that just went over the top with too many posts. You can actually "unfollow" them which basically blocks their posts from your feed, but they can still see and comment on yours.
> ...


And how is that a bad thing?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 19, 2015)

I hate it when people try to push their hippy, solar panel crap onto me.


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 19, 2015)

"Yes, that's great, you get to travel a lot, you love nature, and you love posting pictures of the beautiful wonders of nature in all the exotic places you've traveled. Great. But the only reason you're able to do that is because your Mommy and Daddy still give you an allowance that's about twice my take home pay each month. You're 38. Get a f'job and go to work like the rest of us."


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 19, 2015)

^- I didn't know wolvie had a FB so now I must go do some stalking!

&amp; I totally agree!!!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm fairly certain that God has better things to do than watch and see if I tag 10 people in the next 5 minutes.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Mar 19, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> I'm fairly certain that God has better things to do than watch and see if I tag 10 people in the next 5 minutes.


I'm certain of that too.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks for worrying about my soul!

I have one friend who is extremely religious and tagged me and apparently all of her non-religious friends to read an article on the coming of Zion? Anyway, I politely told her that I appreciate the gesture but that it was unnecessary. What does this one friend decide to do after that? She proceeds to tag me (and others) in additional "save your souls or go to hell" posts. Literally, I wanted to reach through the screen and squeeze her head until it pops!


----------



## Supe (Mar 19, 2015)

Between your "some people just hurt me so much" posts, and your "OMG I love you so much best person ever" posts, I'd never be able to distinguish between you and a f*cking 16 year old if it weren't for your ugly profile picture.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 19, 2015)

You kids are so special. In fact, I am certain that they are the only child on the planet who had mastered shitting on a toilet. Please, enlighten me on how to train my teenagers. Next time you should include step-by-step instructions to guide all of us ignorant fools.


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 19, 2015)

"Hey Sis, I know you find it ironic that our mother is a raging Tea-Party fanatic and my son is a borderline liberal metro peacenik (btw, so was I at that age), but ever since you posted that comment on how Grammy would be horrified that Junior is going to see POTUS when he's in town because she hates him, there's been a black van parked out in front of my house and I'm a little not cool with you discussing my side of the family politics, third party, in an open forum. Take it down please."

[true story]

[except I made up the part about the black van]


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 19, 2015)

Ahahahaha, that cat video was hilare! Cool jeeping pics bro!


----------



## Supe (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for posting the one picture of your girlfriend where she looked cute, and consequently, wasting my time clicking through her other photos only to discover she's actually a troll.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 20, 2015)

There is a couple that I'm friends with both of them on facebook, and often they will have conversations with each other that actually start getting... ummm... sexual. It's like crickets in that thread. So uncomfortable and freaky, but both of them post really cool and interesting and funny things most of the time that I don't want to block them... so I must endure the, ahem, bedroom talk.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2015)

RG is watching Tammy--- Watching fat people run is hilarious....


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> I'm fairly certain that God has better things to do than watch and see if I tag 10 people in the next 5 minutes.




I'll bet you didn't "Like" that post to help get that kid get a million "Likes" for a free heart transplant either. What a d!ck...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 20, 2015)

jeb6294 said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fairly certain that God has better things to do than watch and see if I tag 10 people in the next 5 minutes.
> ...


Do I know you in real life? lolI also refuse to share a post to let bullies know it's not nice.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 20, 2015)

you guys are all a bunch of @$$holes!!!! Why are you all singling out my all of my facebook posts!?!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 20, 2015)

Let it go.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sap said:


> There is a couple that I'm friends with both of them on facebook, and often they will have conversations with each other that actually start getting... ummm... sexual.


LOL, don't talk about CSB and EG like that behind their backs!


----------



## NakedOrangie (Mar 20, 2015)

Why yes, I do need more inspirational quotes and other related images on my feed AND instagram. Please continue posting seven more within the next 10 minutes as I'm sure they'll benefit me.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 20, 2015)

NakedOrangie said:


> Why yes, I do need more inspirational quotes and other related images on my feed AND instagram. Please continue posting seven more within the next 10 minutes as I'm sure they'll benefit me.


Aren't you supposed to be out saving your soul or something?


----------



## NakedOrangie (Mar 20, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> > Why yes, I do need more inspirational quotes and other related images on my feed AND instagram. Please continue posting seven more within the next 10 minutes as I'm sure they'll benefit me.
> ...




Yes, I am but apparently that's not working. I think the worst inspirational quotes that I see are the "if he's not treating you well, then you need to love yourself and let that n**** go" :suicide:


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 20, 2015)

NakedOrangie said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > NakedOrangie said:
> ...




I'm probably bad about over posting the motivational/inspirational quotes... but I HATE the ones like that... or the "I will over come the hurt, I will over come the pain, I am BLESSED and I will succeed."


----------



## csb (Mar 20, 2015)

If I see one more "Share this picture so some teacher can show her kids how far things on the internet spread" picture, I'm going to start stalking the bitches.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2015)

Or some other teacher shit like they are the only ones that work free OT


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Gotta love the recent divorcee's.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 20, 2015)

I have some granola, hippy, free-range, single parent, minor acquaintance from high school friend on FB. She posts shit all the time about how she gets dirty looks or actual confrontations form people in public because her kid is screaming or pitching a fit. Every single time it is followed by some BS about how "sometimes kids have bad days, too." While I agree that kids are going to have a bad day every once in a while, the frequency with which she posts these kinds of things leads me to believe that her kid is a little shit and she is a terrible parent.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 21, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I have some granola, hippy, free-range, single parent, minor acquaintance from high school friend on FB. She posts shit all the time about how she gets dirty looks or actual confrontations form people in public because her kid is screaming or pitching a fit. Every single time it is followed by some BS about how "sometimes kids have bad days, too." While I agree that kids are going to have a bad day every once in a while, the frequency with which she posts these kinds of things leads me to believe that her kid is a little shit and she is a terrible parent.


Or maybe her kid has a serious issue and she's doing everything she can. I've known people like that.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Mar 21, 2015)

Sap said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I have some granola, hippy, free-range, single parent, minor acquaintance from high school friend on FB. She posts shit all the time about how she gets dirty looks or actual confrontations form people in public because her kid is screaming or pitching a fit. Every single time it is followed by some BS about how "sometimes kids have bad days, too." While I agree that kids are going to have a bad day every once in a while, the frequency with which she posts these kinds of things leads me to believe that her kid is a little shit and she is a terrible parent.
> ...


I have a special needs kid like that.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 22, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Or some other teacher shit like they are the only ones that work free OT


This in particular drives me crazy. I have a couple cousins who are teachers and a friend from HS. Almost every day I see whiny posts about them having to grade papers at home, or how they should get a snow day because of the 3 inches. Teachers need to just STFU and realize that almost every profession has people consistently working OT with the difference being we don't get half the year off.


----------



## Supe (Mar 23, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Or some other teacher shit like they are the only ones that work free OT
> ...


F*ck the time off, a pension would be nice.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Mar 23, 2015)

Supe said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


Yes! Bring those back!


----------



## csb (Mar 23, 2015)

That's the biggest reason I'm sticking around this place.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 23, 2015)

I love my news feed. It's always filled with love, fitness, jokes, happy news... and republican bashing I do realize that the republican dissers probably wouldn't realize I was insulting them with that statement. but geeze, how the heck did I end up with so many democrats as friends? really, the only thing negative on there is currently people whining about Sen Ted Cruz and demanding to see his birth certificate.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 23, 2015)

Most of my friends tend to be on the right wing side of life. A lot of posts about veteran support (something everyone should support), gun rights (meh, take it or leave it), hatred of Obama/liberals (sorry guys, but half the country is on this side so learn to deal with it), and bible quotes (withhold comment).

Aside from the coordination of events with a couple of clubs I'm in, I am ready to get rid of Facebook.


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 23, 2015)

You used to post cool tech links to highly intellectual white papers that expanded the mind and led to intelligent debates.

Then you had a kid.

It counts for nothing that you predicted your own intellectual demise in an apologetic post 9 months ago... one more pic of that ugly little bass-turd, and you're unfriended.


----------



## Supe (Mar 23, 2015)

Your fiance looks like a woman. And by "like a woman", I mean Bruce Jenner. You could have done much better.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 23, 2015)

^^^ On the plus side, their kids could grow up to be celebrities porn stars...


----------



## Supe (Mar 23, 2015)

If the kid gets her height and his looks, that's one ugly f*cking porn star.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 23, 2015)

Khloe?


----------



## csb (Mar 23, 2015)

Supe said:


> If the kid gets her height and his looks, that's one ugly f*cking porn star.




I thought they were all f*cking? Isn't that what makes them porn stars?


----------



## Supe (Mar 23, 2015)

csb said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > If the kid gets her height and his looks, that's one ugly f*cking porn star.
> ...




Yeah, but being ugly is the difference between being on Pornhub and being eligible for adult video awards.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 23, 2015)

All those algebraic equations are annoying. What's sad is how the majority of the Facebook users can't solve a 6th grade problem.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 23, 2015)

Because they were forced to use old math!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 23, 2015)

Common Core will fix that for you Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 23, 2015)

Lol. I was told that "7+7/7+7*7-7" was 56. In fact, when I explained it using PEMDAS and stated that the solution is 50, I was told not was I was wrong but that my solution was crazy. This country needs help.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 23, 2015)

I enjoyed this one


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 23, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Lol. I was told that "7+7/7+7*7-7" was 56. In fact, when I explained it using PEMDAS and stated that the solution is 50, I was told not was I was wrong but that my solution was crazy. This country needs help.




People should at least make the effort of punching it into a calculator before they tell an engineer his basic math is wrong :/


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't even know how they got 56.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 23, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. I was told that "7+7/7+7*7-7" was 56. In fact, when I explained it using PEMDAS and stated that the solution is 50, I was told not was I was wrong but that my solution was crazy. This country needs help.
> ...


People need to learn how to properly write an equation to eliminate ambiguity.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 23, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> I don't even know how they got 56.


Ha! I was just sitting here trying to figure out the 56 too! I can't do it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 23, 2015)

Here's what I think they did to get 56. The bold is the step performed to move on...

Step 1: *7+7*/7+7*7-7

Step 2: *14/7*+7*7-7

Step 3: *2+7**7-7

Step 4: *9*7*-7

Step 5: 63 - 7 = 56


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 23, 2015)

8*7 = 56


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 24, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Here's what I think they did to get 56. The bold is the step performed to move on...
> 
> Step 1: *7+7*/7+7*7-7
> 
> ...


I think you're right, and that would be written as: (((((7+7)/7)+7)*7)-7)


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks, but to be fair, if I had spent more than 20 seconds is have probably figured it out too, but why would I, when it takes me 5 seconds to get the right answer?


----------



## Supe (Mar 24, 2015)

It's not just idiots who screw up PEMDAS. My former coworker is brilliant, college valedictorian, and looked at me like I was alien when I told him that the multiplication/division were equal, and are worked in the order they appear.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 15, 2015)

Your house is NOT not clean becaue you value family time, your house is not clean because you enjoy sitting on your butt playing candy crush and justify it because you work full time and "need a break". If you dislike the state of your house enough that you need to make excuses about it on facebook to people who don't even live in the same state as you, you may want to consider cleaning it.


----------



## csb (Jun 16, 2015)

Damn, girl. Why you gotta call me out like that?


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 16, 2015)

csb said:


> Damn, girl. Why you gotta call me out like that?






because I love you.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 19, 2015)

When did FB create this feature where you don't even need to think of a comment to write anymore, you just dump a cute but ambiguous emoticon onto someone's post? #idiocracy #thanksfornothingzuckerberg


----------



## Supe (Jun 19, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> When did FB create this feature where you don't even need to think of a comment to write anymore, you just dump a cute but ambiguous emoticon onto someone's post? #idiocracy #thanksfornothingzuckerberg


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2015)

lusone:


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 19, 2015)

Exactly, I was thinking how godawful it would be if forum posts started reading like that too.

At first I thought, "This is a decent way of communicating across languages since Facebook Translate sucks." Then I got a picture comment that still had a bunch of words in a language I can't read and I gave up on that notion.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)

:withstupid: :sucks:


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> Exactly, I was thinking how godawful it would be if forum posts started reading like that too.
> 
> At first I thought, "This is a decent way of communicating across languages since Facebook Translate sucks." Then I got a picture comment that still had a bunch of words in a language I can't read and I gave up on that notion.


It always cracks me up when I use the translate tool.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## NakedOrangie (Jun 25, 2015)

Supe said:


> It's not just idiots who screw up PEMDAS. My former coworker is brilliant, college valedictorian, and looked at me like I was alien when I told him that the multiplication/division were equal, and are worked in the order they appear.




THIS! I cringe every time I see one of those "Who can get this right or I'm unfriending" PEMDAS tests. Really, just go back to school already if you cannot remember the order of operations. It makes me wonder how these idiots would do with a basic foiling problem.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 25, 2015)

NakedOrangie said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > It's not just idiots who screw up PEMDAS. My former coworker is brilliant, college valedictorian, and looked at me like I was alien when I told him that the multiplication/division were equal, and are worked in the order they appear.
> ...


I just get mad at them for writing it the way they do. Sure there is a order of operations to be followed, but what's wrong with adding parenthesis to remove any possible confusion.

((3+4)*8)/(5-2)


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 25, 2015)

^ because it's obvious to anyone with ANY schooling...


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 25, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...




Thats how you have to put it into a spread sheet...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 25, 2015)

true, but computers are stupid


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 25, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> true, but computers are stupid


I beg to differ...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 25, 2015)

+1 for Linux


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 25, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> true, but computers are stupid




computers are only as smart as the people who programed them, right?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Supe (Jun 25, 2015)

Would you walk around like this in public? No, you wouldn't? Well then take that stupid f*cking headband off your kid's head.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 25, 2015)

Supe said:


> Would you walk around like this in public? No, you wouldn't? Well then take that stupid f*cking headband off your kid's head.




I am going to have to log on to EB on my phone to see if I can see that one...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 25, 2015)

Mrs NJ is def guilty of that one. She's got one for each day of the week for the baby


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 25, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > true, but computers are stupid
> ...


That used to be the case. Until some of the more recent developments in Artificial Intelligence. I've even read a bit about how there may be plans in place to actually implement a protection system similar to that of Skynet (no joke actually).


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 25, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> That used to be the case. Until some of the more recent developments in Artificial Intelligence. I've even read a bit about how there may be plans in place to actually implement a protection system similar to that of Skynet (no joke actually).


this. I read this the other and shared the story on FBland


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 25, 2015)

Wasn't there a movie about computers/machines taking over the world?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 25, 2015)

Supe said:


> Would you walk around like this in public? No, you wouldn't? Well then take that stupid f*cking headband off your kid's head.


only on derby day...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 25, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Mrs NJ is def guilty of that one. She's got one for each day of the week for the baby


i told mr snick if we had a girl we are a NO headband family and to let his family know because said gifts would get returned.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 25, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > true, but computers are stupid
> ...


That doesn't fit into my pocket, therefore is crap.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 25, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Wasn't there a movie about computers/machines taking over the world?


was it the breakfast club?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't know I don't have any..


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Headbands for babies are fine until they grow some hair, then they are off limits.


----------



## Supe (Jun 25, 2015)

Headband, sure. Go for it. Headband with some monstrosity the size of a f*cking beach ball on it? It looks absurd.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 25, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't there a movie about computers/machines taking over the world?
> ...


hahahaha. I forget about that.


----------



## goodal (Jun 25, 2015)

We had all boys so i didnt have to worry about it, but if we had had a girl headbands would not have been allowed. Stupid looking monstrosities. The couple that sits in front of us at church has 3 girls and has some version of these strapped to their poor babies head every service.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 25, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Headbands for babies are fine until they grow some hair, then they are off limits.


by that standard they would have still been a no go in our house. snickette had a full head of hair when she was born. The longer locks that she didn't loose are probably 4 inches long now and she is only 5 months old


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 26, 2015)

Animal Cruelty Posts: It is disgusting and a shame. But I don't visit Facebook to get disgusted.

Political Parrots: We know you are a blind follower of Party X in every way. So you don't need to share anything that party posts, much less everything they post.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 26, 2015)

No you homophobic asshole, just because same sex marriage is now legal does not mean that "all liberals will start wanting to marry their car/pet/house/stuff"


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 26, 2015)

I've already been asked out three times!!!


----------



## akwooly (Jun 26, 2015)

what's up RG?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 26, 2015)

Just sitting here trying to decide which outfit to wear tonight.. Does white wine go with buffalo wings?


----------



## akwooly (Jun 26, 2015)

I would totally go with a Riesling or a Zin to offset the heat from the buffalo wings. you know something nice and sweet.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Anyone drinking wine with wings should be banned!

BEER DAMMIT! ! !

lol


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 26, 2015)

Guest_ken_3.0


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 26, 2015)

What?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 26, 2015)

Generally, insulting the site owner leads to banishment. Good luck in purgatory. :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 1, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Guest_ken_3.0








knight1fox3 said:


> Generally, insulting the site owner leads to banishment. Good luck in purgatory. :thumbs:


I'm *Guest_Dexman and I approve this message.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 13, 2015)

That annoying moment when your parents start posting comments on your friends' posts because you hit "like".


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 28, 2015)

you don't have to SHARE everything you read on FB


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 28, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> you don't have to SHARE everything you read on FB


holy shit, THIS! my former neighbor, her husband died and she since moved away. She's in her elder stages and it seems that she both "likes" and "shares" EVERY post.... EVER


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 28, 2015)

^ there's an easy fix for that.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 28, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > you don't have to SHARE everything you read on FB
> ...


my aunt has started doing this. super annoying.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 28, 2015)

I am so close to unfriending, but I always end up feeling guilty about doing it


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 28, 2015)

^You don't have to unfriend, just block them from your feed. Then you don't have to read all their annoying crap.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 28, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> ^You don't have to unfriend, just block them from your feed. Then you don't have to read all their annoying crap.


Also what I was going to say. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Oct 28, 2015)

So you went from semi-secluded, "Bush" as your favorite band, grungy high school girl, to full blown televangelist-quoting, uber religious adult. I don't have a problem with that, but I'm just dying to know how/why it happened.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 28, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> ^You don't have to unfriend, just block them from your feed. Then you don't have to read all their annoying crap.


I did this to my dad after the dozens of anti-obamacare posts each day. Unfortunately because of the blocking, I'll have to make up some excuse as to why I didn't see something posted when my parents come to visit.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2015)

If everyone did FB like me it would be so much better 

I like to "like" some right wing stuff just to irritate my known bleeding heart friends... But i have forgone caring about politics on FB. So if your a bleading heart and see me like one of those posts... Its for you!

If you share or post more than 10% political shit (left &amp; right) i have unfollowed....

As a result most of my feed is made up of tv shows/books/ national parks/ski stuff/ hiking stuff/ sports / etc.... If i could figure out twitter i would use that- must be too old to understand it...

btw were 7 days away from the return of attention whore ski pics


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 28, 2015)

Supe said:


> So you went from semi-secluded, "Bush" as your favorite band, grungy high school girl, to full blown televangelist-quoting, uber religious adult. I don't have a problem with that, but I'm just dying to know how/why it happened.




I've seen this happen before. I have a feeling that those drawn to the grungy cliques were people that just feel that they didn't fit into any of the other groups in high school. Modern mega-churches go out of their way to be inclusive of everyone in order to grow their ranks, so these people that didn't fit in anywhere else now feel accepted by their church...and feel the need to tell you about it incessantly.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2015)

The craziest mother fucker i knew in HS is now the head preacher at one of those weird new churches with a rock band, blue jeans, etc... Every time i see one of his post i have to bite my fingers from typing "hey man, you remember that time we went back to those college girls apartment when we were in HS after the ACDC concert and ..........

But sigh.... I resist...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2015)

I also made the mistake of friending some of my long lost cousins on FB after we moved to CO.

Its like a poor white trash love story.. My cousin is posting how excited she is to be a grandma! Her son is in 12th grade...

Before you make southern jokes my moms side of the family is all from New York....


----------



## Lumber Jim (Oct 28, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> If everyone did FB like me it would be so much better


&lt;---- does not have FB account. I think I'm doing it best.


----------



## csb (Oct 29, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I also made the mistake of friending some of my long lost cousins on FB after we moved to CO.
> 
> Its like a poor white trash love story.. My cousin is posting how excited she is to be a grandma! Her son is in 12th grade...
> 
> Before you make southern jokes my moms side of the family is all from New York....


Now I've got southern joke blue balls.


----------



## cement (Oct 30, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> btw were 7 days away from the return of attention whore ski pics


wha?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 2, 2015)

well for me personally, not you A basin / Loveland peeps!


----------



## envirotex (Nov 2, 2015)

Stop posting your throwback pics from two years ago. I saw little Johnny in his Spiderman costume the first time you posted it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 2, 2015)

envirotex said:


> Stop posting your throwback pics from two years ago. I saw little Johnny in his Spiderman costume the first time you posted it.


I thought you weren't on Facebook...


----------



## envirotex (Nov 2, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > Stop posting your throwback pics from two years ago. I saw little Johnny in his Spiderman costume the first time you posted it.
> ...


Never said that...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 2, 2015)

I have to refrain from posting this alot:

(&amp; no one from here)

Your kid looks like a total douchebag.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 2, 2015)

People can stop with the "how to food videos" also... Especially ones with quirky hand jestures


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't mind the food stuff. Sometimes there's some good stuff. The ones I hate are the ones that say how easy they are and then have 87 steps. Easy is "throw this stuff in a crock pot and turn it on".


----------

